# Cheap Sunglasses?



## ethanhan_ (Dec 4, 2015)

Hi all,
I've been looking for some good sunglasses to wear while mountain biking because I noticed crap gets in your eyes a lot. I think spending 200+ on a pair of sunglasses is ridiculous and I was considering getting oakley radar path sunglasses

Oakley Radar EV Path Team Colors in POLISHED BLACK / SAPPHIRE IRIDIUM | Oakley

I looked for some cheap sunglasses under 30 bucks and none of them look as cool as the oakley.

Are there any sunglasses that look similar to that but are under 30 dollars?


----------



## dietz31684 (Mar 30, 2010)

The choice is up to you, they come in two classes, rhinestone shades or cheap sunglasses....oh yeah! 

Sent from my VS980 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## foxonabike (May 18, 2015)

I use tinted safety glasses, mine were $10


----------



## dietz31684 (Mar 30, 2010)

Before you spend money make sure you will wear them. Every pair I've ever tried to wear while biking has been a huge hinderance, sweat dripping into the lenses, fogging, in the way if I want to wipe sweat off of my face. YMMV


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

Ryders makes good sunglasses, and their half-price clearance sale is even better with the current CAD-USD exchange rate. 

Spy Optics also commonly has clearance sales on discontinued colorways.


----------



## ltspd1 (Nov 25, 2007)

Maybe this will give you some ideas.


----------



## Nash04 (Dec 24, 2012)

Been wearing these glasses and they're great and cheap. You can also swap lens on some models which some come with 3 set of lens.
https://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_...ords=tifosi+sunglasses&sprefix=tifosi,aps,152


----------



## Joss002 (Sep 22, 2014)

Ive been using Tifosi Dolomite 2.0 sunglasses at around $70,they are a regular style sunglass with interchangeable lenses.Ive got the polarized lens,fototec (lens changes with different light condtions),Clarion coated lens that repel water and a few other regular lenes, lens prices range from $15 to $60.

Tifosi do styles similar to the Oakleys you posted at around $60-$70 that come with 3 sets of different lenses,ok they are not $30 but with 3 sets of lenes pretty good value.

The ear and nose pieces have a coating and dont slip when sweaty or wet,the lenses have small vents that help reduce fogging and they are pretty light as well.

I was close to buying some new Oakley Frogskins for everyday use but after using the Dolomite 2.0 for MTB'ing I bought a 2nd set of Dolomites,the green and blue mirrors look great.

These always have a good selection,you might find them cheaper or on offer if you shop around....

https://store.prolens.com/tifosi-sunglasses-c108.aspx


----------



## fishwrinkle (Jul 11, 2012)

+1 for ryders in the photochromic flavor. not really cheap, but you can find some killer deals if you hunt


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Got a pair of these on our local trade outfit...









$7 usd, they're cheap looking for sure... but do a great job on rides. Just far enough away from the eyes not to end up covered in sweat or the dreaded fog.

Grip pads on rear work great! No adjusting sunnies needed while flying down chunder.

-----------------------------------------------------------
#1 resolution... Ride it like I stole it!!


----------



## OldManBike (Apr 16, 2011)

OP,

You've got it exactly right. The most important thing is to get sunglasses that look cool. Because everybody cares so much about how stylish mountain bikers are. It doesn't really matter whether the lenses are quality or not -- that's just about seeing the trail, so who cares.

I just saw some sunglasses for $2 at my local drug store, and they looked _exactly like_ Oakleys. They'll be perfect for you. Just post your address and I'll mail you a pair.


----------



## The Kopish (Jul 12, 2009)

I just bought some heavily discounted Shimano sunglasses from Nashbar and so far I'm really impressed. I wanted to try photochromic lenses and for under $30, I took a chance. The glasses are super light weight, lenses are pretty optically clear (other cheap glasses are distractedly distorted) and they came with photochrome, yellow, and dark grey lenses in a great case. Also, the photochome starts at a true clear, so I have no hesitation wearing these late in the day or even at night. Well worth the money at the current Nashbar prices.


----------



## milliesand (Jun 29, 2015)

I must be part Scot as glasses are meant to protect my eyes than make me "look kewl". 
Amazon, yellow tinted shooting glasses, list cheapest first


----------



## Dochartaigh (Feb 24, 2016)

I'm a fan of Oakley myself. Been through three pairs of Oakley Gascan's (lost the first two pairs over the years). Rarely if ever fog them out, and they stay on your face through pretty much anything (without pinching your sides uncomfortably).

Oh, and I look awesome in them too


----------



## rpearce1475 (Jan 24, 2015)

Got a pair of these MORR Protective Gear | eyewear for outdoor sports | MOZARRT Z50 brown lenses, mocha frame | MORR sunglasses after a recommendation from a friend to replace the Ryders I had that refused to stay on my face. I like these new ones a lot better, cheaper, stay in place, light.


----------



## fatkidonabike (Feb 7, 2016)

Cheap sunglasses are not an option for me. I don't wear contact lenses so my sunglasses are prescription. And not cheap.


----------



## hiphopopotamus (Feb 8, 2016)

I just picked up a pair of "shatter proof" sunglasses for $10 from the hardware store. 

They work fine, but I do end up getting sweat in my eyes that I otherwise wouldn't.


----------



## Arebee (Sep 13, 2012)

I had a $200 pair of iridium Oakleys that I scratched up pretty badly on the trail in only a few rides. Branches, crashes, etc. I retired them fom riding and bought a pair of these Smith & Wesson blades for $10 at tractor supply.Smith & Wesson Equalizer Glasses, Red Frame with Amber Lens - For Life Out Here

They also have blue with blue mirror lenses or gunmetal with gray lenses. I like that the amber lens still lets in enough light. The Oakley's were a little too dark in the woods.


----------



## Tyler C (Jul 21, 2011)

Edge eyewear- they've got a bunch of styles, are cheap, and are legit safety glasses. All I've worn for the last 8 years.
Edge Eyewear Every style has multiple lense colors also.


----------



## kickhorse (Aug 3, 2013)

I'm a fan of Smith optics and their lifetime warranty. I have 4 different pairs, using them on everything from moto, cycling, fishing, snowboarding and even as safety glasses I wear to work as a contractor at refineries. Any issues, I send them in and they replace them.


----------



## someoldfart (Mar 14, 2013)

Cheap eyewear can distort your vision. I once found a pair of Oakley M frames at the top of a trail. I wore them down because I had no pockets and proceeded to ride badly. My timing was off. I thought perhaps it was the dark lens. I tried to change lenses when I got home with real Oakley lenses and found they did not fit and the found glasses did not have Oakley printed on the lens and the finish on the frames was poor. Fakes. So I did this test. I put the glasses on and looked at a spot on the ground about ten feet ahead. And flicked the glasses up and down so that I was alternately looking through them and not. The spot moved. With real Oakley lenses the spot barely moved. I don't know if that's a valid test, but that is what found.

i would suggest taking your helmet with you when trying glasses as some temples will interfere with the helmet and some helmets interfere with the glasses. Also bend down to simulate riding. If the lens or frame is too low at the top you may find yourself looking over the frame or tipping your head back to see through the lens which can be uncomfortable.


----------

